# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  [AVAILABLE] Custom Colored PLA Pellets- 16,000,000 colors to chose from.

## piranhacolor

Send us any RGB value and we will match the plastic colorant using proprietary software and dosing machines created in-house by Piranha Color Systems in Santa Clara, California.

Now you can extrude filament in any color you can possibly imagine.

www.hooliplastic.com

----------

